# acoustics series 3311 studio monitore



## sipsap (26. September 2010)

hab besagte boxen bei meiner schwester entdeckt, wo diese allerdings nur zu stauben. die dinger sind allerdings schon etwas älter, sehn aber aus als könnten die was leisten. da sie aber schon älter sind hab ich jetz kaum brauchbare infos gefunden. vllt kennt sie hier ja jmd bzw. hatte sie mal. oder weiß was über die quali des herstellers. würd mich über infos freuen


----------



## TAZ (26. September 2010)

Acoustic studio Monitor series 3311 - neue Chases, Lautsprecher - HIFI-FORUM

Acoustic Design 3311 Reviews

Jetzt so auf die schnelle mit ~10 Sekunden Einsatz meiner Zeit und Google...


----------



## sipsap (26. September 2010)

jap jap die hab ich auch gefunden

sind aber wenig hilfreich bzw nicht objektiv geschrieben. und da es hier im forum ja einige soundexperten gibt, dachte ich es gib noch objektivere erfahrung


----------



## TAZ (26. September 2010)

Naja was willst du denn noch...da haste technische Daten, eben subjektive Hörerfahrungen und dass se damals knapp 800,- DM gekostet haben...

Wenn sie dir vom Klang her gefallen benutz sie doch...


----------



## sipsap (26. September 2010)

erfahrungen halt!^^
zu dem sind die preisangaben sehr unterschiedlich.wie du schon gesagt hast wird auf der dt seite 800DM angegeben. auf der englischen so 100-200$ und auch die meinungen schwanken stark.
zudem, dass hatte ich anfangs vergessen zu erwähnen, stehn die dinger unangeschlossen rum.
kann sie also nicht probe hören.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Oktober 2010)

na dann schließ sie einfach mal an...es gibt sooo viele Lautsprecher auf der Welt...und aktive Nahfelds sind nun nich das was man unbedingt Mainstream nennen kann...da musst du schon unwahrscheinlich glück haben hier jemanden zu finden der die kennt. Also einfach mal selbst ausprobieren


----------



## sipsap (4. Oktober 2010)

nach was ich hier an tests gelesen hab, hab ich mir gedacht vllt. hab ich ja glück

naja wenn's gut läuft hab ich am mittwoch was von onkyo zum testen da


----------



## sipsap (7. Oktober 2010)

so habs sie mal angeschlossen (siehe anhang). bin doch recht angetan. sind die ersten etwas 'besseren' lautsprecher die ich höre. man hört sehr deutlich welche mp3s <256kbs gerippt wurden.
ausführlich testen muss ich aber erst noch.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohman da sieht man mal wie extrem Onkyo nachgelassen hat bei der Optik und verarbeitung, die Plastikkiste is ja richtig hässlich. 

Aber nuja für die ersten "besseren" Lautsprecher dürften die doch vollkommen ok sein für dich.


----------



## sipsap (7. Oktober 2010)

könnte auch an der qualität der aufnahme liegen

bis auf die knöppe und natürlich das display besteht die front aus gebürsteten alu. sieht in echt auch noch wesentlich besser aus 
und dafür das er gebraucht ist und 8jahre aufn buckel hat


----------



## Sido75288 (22. März 2011)

also nur mal so... wenn du immer noch nichts genaues weisst dann kann ich dir helfen und zwar... ich hab mir einen von denen heute gekauft 10€ im gebrauchtwarenhandel tut noch einwandfrei bis auf eines! und zwar wenn ich laut höre knaxt es immer iwo her! und zu deiner frage: das steht doch alles auf dem frequenzweichen-plättchen also bei denen beiden rädchen drauf. oder nicht mehr? bei mir stehts da drauf undich habe genau den gleichen wie du. bei mir steht drauf : 

8 Ohm
Min 5 Watt
Variable level contol
35-22khz
125 watt programm
95 db per watt

und das wars eig. auch schon!


----------



## nfsgame (22. März 2011)

@dfence: Der 555 ist ja auch nen Billigheimer unter den AVRs , der 702 sieht da schonwieder gaaanz anders aus .


----------



## sipsap (22. März 2011)

@sido: klar stehts drauf, aber das sagt ja nicht viel über den klang aus. siehe raveland-boxen.

@nfs: disst du mal hier nicht meinen avr! hat damals immerhin 1200DM gekostet. klar gabs auch teurere, aber auch billigere. grundsolider 12kg avr mit metallfront.


----------



## sipsap (7. Februar 2012)

so langzeit update. die LS stehen jetzt bei meiner schwester und hängen an einem kleinen vollverstärker und der wird wiederum von einem technics cdplayer gespeist bzw- von einem uher tuner.
und ich muss echt sagen, dass sie sich für noname boxen echt gut schlagen. vorallem waren sie in meiner region des öfteren für wenig geld bei ebaykleinanzeigen zu finden. von mir aus einen


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Februar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> grundsolider 12kg avr mit metallfront.


 
Wenn du das Grundsolid nennst, was ist dann mein AVR mit fast 25Kg und Aluminum verkleideter Plastikfront


----------



## sipsap (8. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das Grundsolid nennst, was ist dann mein AVR mit fast 25Kg und Aluminum verkleideter Plastikfront



Für die meisten oversized und die Featureliste ist ja ein paar Ellen länger. Wir haben ja alle mitbekommen was du von deinem HK hältst 

ausgestattet mit genügend Power für den heimgebrauch und der entsprechenden Ausstattung nenne ich nunmal solide.


----------



## Trabbi (11. April 2012)

Hallo sipsap,



sipsap schrieb:


> so langzeit update. die LS stehen jetzt bei meiner  schwester ...



Ich hätte sie nicht abgegeben (s. u.).



> ... und hängen an einem kleinen vollverstärker und der wird  wiederum von einem technics cdplayer gespeist bzw- von einem uher tuner.



Wie klein in Watt ist der Verstärker denn?



> und  ich muss echt sagen, dass sie sich für noname boxen echt gut schlagen.



Accoustics kommen aus den USA und sind hier in Deutschland eher unbekannt da nicht der Ottonormalverbraucher die angestrebte Clientel war. Aber dass bedeutet noch lange nicht dass sie auch NoNames sind. Accoustics bekam man damals nur in gut sortierten Fachgeschäften und standen da dann zwischen JBL, Quadral, Canton und anderen hochwertigen Lautsprechern. Zudem gab der Hersteller 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Boxen.



> vorallem waren sie in meiner region des öfteren für wenig geld bei  ebaykleinanzeigen zu finden. von mir aus einen



Ich habe die Accoustics Series 3311 seit 1993/94. 1995 kamen mit einer  neuen Universum Komponenten Anlage (Baugleich mit Grundig FineArts V3) und dem Technics SL-BD3D Plattenspieler noch ein paar Quadral Orkan hinzu. Dadurch habe  ich den direkten Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Lautsprechern, die  unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. Die auffallendsten Unterschiede sind
- die Größe und das Material der Tieftöner (Accoustics 30 cm Polypoprylan, Quadral 20 cm "Papier")
- die Form des Gehäuses (Accoustics sind Stand-/Regallautsprecher, Quadral reine Standlautsprecher)
- die Anordnung des Bassreflexrohres (Accoustics vorne, Quadral hinten)
Zudem sind bei den Accoustics die Flüssigkeitsgekühlten Hoch- und Mitteltöner im Pegel regelbar.

Demensprechend auffallend ist auch der klangliche Unterschied. Die  Accoustics sind im unteren Frequenzbereich haushoch überlegen, aber im  Mittel- und Hochtonbereich können die mit den Qudaral bei weitem nicht  mithalten. Nur beide Lautsprecherpaare zusammen ergeben einen  harmonischen Klang für alle Musikrichtungen von A wie Abba bis Z wie ZZ  Top, von Klassik bis Techno.

Als Referenz-Hörproben nutze ich
- "The power of love" von Jennifer Rush (sehr weiche lange tiefe Töne)
- "Then he kissed me - Be my baby" von Rachel Sweet (sehr hohe Stimme)
- "Sweet dreams" von Eurythmics (regelmäßig wiederkehrender tiefer mittellanger Ton)

Mit den tiefen Tönen sind die Quadral zwar nicht direkt überfordert aber  die Accoustics bringen sie einfach klarer und weicher rüber. Dagegen  bringen die Quadral die sehr hohe Stimme von Rachel Sweet so dermaßen  laut und dennoch klar raus, dass es bei einigen Leuten in den Ohren weh  tut.

Von den HiFi-Komponenten existiert mittlerweile nur noch das Rack. Die Accoustics und Quadral verrichten ihre Arbeit jetzt an einem Onkyo TX-8050, die Vinyls drehen sich auf einem Thorens TD 160 S MK V und gelegentlich spiele ich meine CDs auf dem digital am Onkyo angeschlossenen Blu Ray Player ab.

BTW: Da Jennifer Rush in "The power of love" von sehr weichen tiefen Tönen  begleitet wird ist dies auch ein absolutes Referenzstück um den  Unterschied zwischen dem weichen Klang einer Schallplatte und dem "harten" Klang einer CD zu demonstrieren.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## sipsap (11. April 2012)

Hallo Hans, 

Danke für dein Feedback. über die LS gibt es im deutschsprachigen sowie englischen Raum eher wenig zu lesen.



> Accoustics kommen aus den USA und sind hier in Deutschland eher unbekannt da nicht der Ottonormalverbraucher die angestrebte Clientel war. Aber dass bedeutet noch lange nicht dass sie auch NoNames sind. Accoustics bekam man damals nur in gut sortierten Fachgeschäften und standen da dann zwischen JBL, Quadral, Canton und anderen hochwertigen Lautsprechern. Zudem gab der Hersteller 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Boxen.



Grade das ist interessant. Habe mich ja damals eine weile durch das Internet gegoogelte. In amerikanischen Foren wurden sie als "white van speaker" bezeichnet,
spirch wurden von dubiosen Gestalten von einer Ladefläche verkauft. Dagegen sprach aber eigentlich die Qualität. An anderer Stelle hieß es sie wurden in Musiker-Fachgeschäften
verkauft und haben auch günstige Verstärker für ebass/gitarre hergestellt. Sprich Acoustics ist also in richtung stageline oder behringer einzuordnen!?

Naja ist ja auch eigentlich egal. Mir gefallen sie wie gesagt. Recht ausgewogen. Und scheinbar auch langlebig.

Betrieben werden sie übrigens an einem Verstärker polnischen Fabrikats, ja sowas gibt es ^^

Diora WS 504 | Hifi-Wiki.de

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Trabbi (12. April 2012)

Hallo Robert,



sipsap schrieb:


> über die LS gibt es im deutschsprachigen sowie englischen Raum eher wenig zu lesen.



Es gibt viel Altes worüber man im Internet so gut wie gar nichts findet.



> Grade das ist interessant. Habe mich ja damals eine weile durch das Internet gegoogelte. In amerikanischen Foren wurden sie als "white van speaker" bezeichnet,
> spirch wurden von dubiosen Gestalten von einer Ladefläche verkauft. Dagegen sprach aber eigentlich die Qualität. An anderer Stelle hieß es sie wurden in Musiker-Fachgeschäften
> verkauft und haben auch günstige Verstärker für ebass/gitarre hergestellt. Sprich Acoustics ist also in richtung stageline oder behringer einzuordnen!?



Stageline oder Behringer kenne ich nur vom Namen her. Aber es ist richtig dass die Accoustics für die gleiche Clientel gebaut wurden und zwar als Monitor Lautsprecher für Musikstudios und DJs.



> Naja ist ja auch eigentlich egal. Mir gefallen sie wie gesagt. Recht ausgewogen. Und scheinbar auch langlebig.



Von dem ganzen HiFi- und Multimedia-Equipment sind Lautsprecher generell die langlebigsten wenn man sie nicht überlastet. Wobei in der Regel immer erst der Hochtöner und dann der Mitteltöner den Geist aufgibt und der Tieftöner ein Leben lang hält.* Die Accoustics haben flüssigkeitsgekühlte Hoch- und Mitteltöner aber ich weiß nicht wie langlebig diese Flüssigkeit ist, von daher empfehle ich Deiner Schwester die Pegel der Hoch- und Mitteltöner runterzudrehen wenn sie mal etwas lauter Musik hören will. Und sofern Deine Schwester, wie viele andere es auch unverständlicherweise machen, am Verstärker den Hochtonregler voll aufgedreht hat sollte sie diesen auf null stellen. Dies gilt übrigens auch für den Bassregler. Optimal wäre natürlich wenn der Verstärker eine Direct-Schaltung hat um die Musik 1 zu 1 an die Lautsprecher weiter zu geben.



> Betrieben werden sie übrigens an einem Verstärker polnischen Fabrikats, ja sowas gibt es ^^
> 
> Diora WS 504 | Hifi-Wiki.de


 
Meine Erfahrung mit Ost-Block Produkten hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber was ich von da kenne ist meistens sehr Robust und nahezu unkaputtbar.

* Die auf dem Lautsprecher angegebene Leistungsaufnahme gilt nicht für die einzelnen Chassis. Als Faustregel gilt 70 % der Tieftöner, 20 % der Mitteltöner und nur 10 % der Hochtöner.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## kingkoolkris (12. April 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wenn du das Grundsolid nennst, was ist dann mein AVR mit fast 25Kg und Aluminum verkleideter Plastikfront


 
Fast 25kg? Lächerlich, mein Amp wiegt über 36kg


----------



## Kaviarfresser (12. April 2012)

Ja halleluja was können solche monster reciever bzw wie viel muss man für sowas bezahlen?


----------



## Gast12348 (12. April 2012)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Fast 25kg? Lächerlich, mein Amp wiegt über 36kg


 
Ich wollt kein Schwanzvergleich damals anfangen ..... die aussage hab ich nur gemacht weil die meisten AVR´s eben zwischen 9-12kg wiegen, Grundsolide ist da halt noch ne nummer anders, btw die 36kg mit oder ohne Bleigewichte im Gehäuse  

@Kaviarfresser Solche Grundsoliden Receiver machen das gleiche wie nen Leichtgewicht, der einzige unterschied besteht dadrinn das bei den schweren teilen einfach das Netzteil und die Kühlung sehr groß Dimensioniert sind und dadurch eben gute Leistungsreserven haben. 
Was sowas kostet, ab 1000€ gehts los. 

@Trabbi Paar sachen muss ich doch wiedersprechen, Lautsprecher sind nicht unbedingt das Langlebigste eigentlich sinds eher Verstärker das sie die wenigsten Teile haben die Mechanisch belastet werden, Bei Lautsprechern kommts stark drauf an wie sie aufgebaut sind, und wie sie behandelt wurden, jene mit Schaumstoffsicke gehen unweigerlich nach einiger Zeit kaputt, ebenso jenne mit Gummisicke wenn die z.b viel Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt sind, in beiden fällen verflüchtig sich irgendwann der Weichmacher und die sicken werden spröde und rissig. Und dann kommen wir mal zu den Hochtönern die durch Ferrofluid gekühlt sind, die halten auch keine ewigkeit dabei isses vollkommen egal ob die mehr oder weniger belastet werden, ja es ist sogar so, je weniger die belastet werden, desto eher harzt das Ferrofluid aus ( im grunde isses nen Öl versetzt mit feinen magnetischen partikeln ) Wichtig is wie bei HT eben üblich das die kein Clipping abbekommen. Und warum man die Regler anpasst liegt zum ersten an der Hörgewohnheit und zum zweiten oft an der Charakteristik der Lautsprecher, du wirst niemals auf ner Heimischen Anlage Musik genauso hören können wie sie entstanden ist selbst mit Source Direct schalter, problem sind die Lautsprecher die einfach keinen Linearen Frequenzgang hinbekommen.


----------



## Protozoe (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe die Boxen Ende der 90er für 440 DM von einem Menschen gekauft, der mit einem SIXT-Lieferwagen unterwegs war und angeblich von seinem Chef zu viele Lautsprecher für die Ausstattung einer Discothek mitbekommen hatte. Die Geschichte hat mich schon damals überzeugt, zumal mir eine Kopie aus einer amerikanischen HiFi-Zeitschrift unter die Nase gehalten wurde, wo der Einzelpreis pro Box 4-stellig war. Trotz dieser Wiedrigkeiten hat mich die Klangprobe in meiner Wohnung überzeugt (alter Techniks Verstärker) und der Cheque wurde ausgestellt. Das Datenregistrationsblatt, das ich an den amerikanischen Händler gesendet habe, kam natürlich nie zurück. Die Verkaufsaktivität scheint zumindestens in Berlin kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein, ich habe sogar noch die original-Kartons auf Google-Bilder erkannt. Lustigerweise bin ich in Berlin noch 2-3 mal auf die gleiche Weise angequatscht worden, ob ich nicht ein par Boxen kaufen wollte.....

Die Boxen sind basslastig, erfüllen diese Aufgabe seit 15 Jahren aber erstaunlich gut. Entsprechend war ich ziemlich enttäuscht über diverse Hörproben in HiFi-Studios, insbesondere darüber, wie viel Geld man investieren muss, um eine Verbesserung zu erreichen. Einen direkten Vergleich mit anderen angeschlossenen Standlautsprechern habe ich noch nicht. 


Gruß, P.


----------



## Trabbi (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,



Protozoe schrieb:


> Die Boxen sind basslastig, ...



Das liegt vermutlich daran für welche Clientel und welchen Einsatzzweck sie eigentlich gebaut wurden, bei Monitoring in Studios und Diskotheken kommt es eben hauptsächlich auf den Beat an.



> erfüllen diese Aufgabe seit 15 Jahren aber erstaunlich gut.



Bei mir sind es zwar mittlerweile 19 Jahre, aber gegenüber den Boxen von meinem Vater auch erst ein halbes Leben. Die meines Vaters haben jetzt fast 34 Jahre auf dem Buckel.

(Universum HiFi LED 1800 4-Wege-Standlautsprecher, Neupreis 1979 war 798 DM/Stück)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Entsprechend war ich ziemlich enttäuscht über diverse Hörproben in HiFi-Studios, insbesondere darüber, wie viel Geld man investieren muss, um eine Verbesserung zu erreichen. Einen direkten Vergleich mit anderen angeschlossenen Standlautsprechern habe ich noch nicht.



Interessanterweise ist im Elektronik-Bereich nahezu alles billiger geworden, nur gutes HiFi-Stereo-Equipment nicht. Ich musste mir im Mai v.J. einen neuen Verstärker zulegen und hab mich echt einen Wolf gesucht bis ich was gebrauch- und bezahlbares gefunden hab was auch noch einen Phono-Eingang hat (auf meinen Thorens will ich nicht verzichten). 

Gruß

Hans


----------

